# Sexing 9 day old babies!! (with pics)



## Punkygirl0101

I found a female dutch bunny who was clearly pregnant, and a week later she gave birth to 6 babies (4 of which were still born). The babies are now 9 days old (one if half the size of the other). I need help sexing them! I think I have a boy and a girl, but not sure (I have enough trouble with older bunnies!). So figured maybe you guys can help!






The little one, who I think is a boy.





And baby 2, who I think is a girl..I am probably wrong!





And both, for size comparison!


----------



## mistyjr

Its hard to sex at that age, And you have to push down there privates to tell the difference. And a boy looks like a donut, And a girl is a taco.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Boys will generally have a straw shape--rounded--females will have a somewhat triangular shape. You have to spread the area open to get a look at what is tucked inside. Also was told that rabbits are the only mammals where the male does not have nipples, just the females.


----------



## Punkygirl0101

"Also was told that rabbits are the only mammals where the male does not have nipples, just the females."

Rats, and mice as well. Ill take a look to see if they have nipples...Though I think my male adult rabbit has nipples, and he is for sure a male (Testicles).


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies

That nipples thing is very intriguing. Might help me a lot with my sexing, too. Is that really accurate?

Nine days can be a bit too early to accurately tell. They are cute though!


----------

